# Beim buddeln großen Stein gefunden. Nun brauche ich Verwendungsideen



## Ottilie (6. Nov. 2018)

Hallo ihr Lieben
Seit nunmehr 6 Wochen bin ich MiniTeich Besitzerin (1000L Fertigteich) und beim buddeln für eben diesen Teich fanden wir einen "kleinen" Brocken (Betonstein??) von ca 50/50cm.
Nun liegt besagter Brocken neben dem Teich recht  nutzlos rum. Und weil er uns so viel Schweiß gekostet hat würde ich ihn gerne irgendwie integrieren.
Aber wie?
Erster Gedanke war ihn als Start Wasserfall des Bachlaufes zu nehmen. Aber leider ist er so unregelmäßig, dass das Wasser beim testen quasi in alle Richtungen läuft.
Macht es Sinn den Stein Mittig im Teich zu versenken? Oder nehme ich mir dann nur Wasserplatz weg und mache mir Arbeit (Anhaftende Algen?)
Oder so wie ich auf dem Bild versucht habe als Ufersteg?  
Freue mich auf Ideen!
Und natürlich auch auf Tipps, wie ich meinen Teich möglichst naturnah gestalten kann. 2-3 __ Frösche sind bereits eingezogen und wollen hoffentlich auch länger bleiben 
Und Vögel kommen auch schon regelmäßig zum Baden im Bachlauf (ca. 3 Meter)


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2018)

Hallo!
Echt 50x50 ! ......nicht im Teich, Beton ist kalk- haltig.
Eventuell kann man ihn anmalen oder ein Teich-Licht daraus machen.
Beton kann man bohren ne dem entsprechende Stange rein und ihn vielleicht 20- 30 cm über den Erdboden als Deko verwenden.

Sicher haben andere User noch bessere Lösungen.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Nov. 2018)

Betonbrocken....bisschen kaput kloppen und in die Mülltone dekorieren.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (7. Nov. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> in die Mülltone dekorieren


Die etwas nachhaltigere Variante wäre, die zerkleinerten Brocken in ein Steingärtchen /Alpinum *) zu integrieren. Haben wir mit den Resten eines Betonsockels gemacht, weil's für die Mülltonne zuviel und die Baustoffdeponie zu wenig war.

Aber auf jeden Fall weg vom Miniteich. Das bringt dir sonst die Wasserwerte durcheinander.

*) Damit mein ich schon was bepflanztes, nicht diese nackigen Endmoränen-Geröllhalden, die gerade so schrecklich Mode sind.


----------



## Lion (7. Nov. 2018)

Betonbrocken am Nachbarn verschenken.


----------



## Boxerfan (8. Nov. 2018)

Klein kloppen und als Untergrundlage für einen Weg benutzen


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Nov. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Betonbrocken....bisschen kaput kloppen und in die Mülltone dekorieren.


Ich denk mir grade 12 neue Hinweise, was hast jetzt wieder vorbockt,
12 mal gefällt das.....so richtig sauber ist das HIER AUCH ALLES NICHT


----------



## Wetterleuchten (9. Nov. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> ..so richtig sauber ist das HIER AUCH ALLES NICHT


Nicht ganz, es gefällt nur elf Leuten, der 12. Hinweis war, weil ich dich zitierte  Sorgen müsstest du dir erst machen wenn ein 13. Hinweis von einer Fee käme


----------



## jolantha (9. Nov. 2018)

Männer !!! Typisch, Dekoideen wie ne Kuh beim Kacken 
Ottilie, falls du noch mal wiederkommst, laß Dich nicht verunsichern, die sind nun mal so 
Ich würde mit Hammer und Meißel kleine Buchten in den Stein machen, etwas Erde rein, und Sedumpflanzen setzen. 
So in der Art : https://www.google.com/search?q=sed...oKHTkvCLIQ9QEwBXoECAIQCg#imgrc=TT0lcrNsNQ7vLM:


----------



## DbSam (9. Nov. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> Männer !!! Typisch, Dekoideen wie ne Kuh beim Kacken


Herrlich, der Tag ist gerettet. lol

Interessante Ideen sind in Deinem Link zu finden. like
Wobei ich unbedingt noch sagen muss, dass ich manche Dinge zu den Bildern in Deinem Link etwas anders sehe. 
Zum Beispiel würde ich anzweifeln, dass man diese Fetthenne anpflanzen kann. Außerdem finde ich die Bezeichnung völlig falsch und übertrieben.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lion (9. Nov. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> Männer !!! Typisch, Dekoideen wie ne Kuh beim Kacken
> :



hallo jolantha,
da finde ich all unsere Vorschläge besser als dieser eine Satz hier oben, welcher von einer Frau geschrieben ist.
 Léon


----------



## Michael H (9. Nov. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Betonbrocken....bisschen kaput kloppen und in die Mülltone dekorieren.


Hallo
Du bist der einzige, der es auch geschrieben hat ....


----------



## Ottilie (9. Nov. 2018)

Oh je.. dann ist meine Mülltonne aber schnell voll ;- Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass ich das Teil jetzt super dekorativ finde und er mittig auf die Terrasse soll ;-) Aber der hat uns so viel Kraft beim Buddel gekostet (kurzzeitig überlegt das ganze Becke um einen Meter zu versetzten...) Dass er irgendwie nun auch "bleiben" soll.
Danke besonders für den Tip ihn NICHT in den Teich zu packen!  ich denke kleinmachen und in eine Art bepflanztes Beet integrieren wirds wohl werden.


----------



## troll20 (9. Nov. 2018)

Einfach irgend wo hinlegen und warten.
Dabei in Ruhe  oder  oder , oder.
Irgend wann ist genug Gras über die Sache gewachsen, dann sieht es so aus als ob das so sein muss. 
Spart eine Menge Ärger und Probleme


----------



## Ida17 (10. Nov. 2018)

Moin Zusammen,

ich musste echt schnunzeln über die ganzen sporadischen Tipps hier. 
Wenn ich alle paar Zentimeter in meinem Garten auf Betonklötze stoße, bin ich immer froh den Schrott später auf dem Anhänger zu sehen  

Nichts für Ungut Ottilie, natürlich kann man den Klotz mit ein paar Sukkulenten oder __ Bodendecker dekorieren


----------



## jolantha (10. Nov. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo jolantha,
> da finde ich all unsere Vorschläge besser als dieser eine Satz hier oben, welcher von einer Frau geschrieben ist.
> Léon


Leon, 
Du bist ja humorlos , ich glaube, die Anderen haben es so aufgefasst, wie es gemeint war ,
oder bist Du sauer, daß ich einer Kuh keinen dekorativen Fladen zutraue ??
Komm, sei wieder gut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Nov. 2018)

Für Ottilie ist der Betonbrocken ein gärtnerischer Meilenstein, ein Gedenkstein für garstige Mühen, die er ihr beim Buddeln bereitet hat. Insofern finde ich die „Durchlöchern und Steingartenpflanzen rein“-Lösung brillant – schöner kann man den Sieg über so ein Dings gar nicht zelebrieren. 1 zu 0 für Ottilie!


----------

